
Dekoh - an open-source challenger to Adobe's Apollo, launches - Readmore
http://www.dekoh.com/index.jsp
======
woot
There is a blog entry on their site which compares Apollo with Dekoh. Its
totally misleading and is a lie.

<http://www.dekoh.com/blog/news/entry/desktop_ria_comparison_dekoh_verses1>

------
eli
Looks cool, but I worry about all these incompatible widget engines. It seems
like a step backwards ("This widget best viewed with X").

------
aandreev
this is nothing like Apollo. it's a local web server/app, which syncs to web
sites

~~~
omouse
Similar to .mac accounts then?

